# flexible sig - advice?



## stick1974 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm due to have a flexible sigmoidoscopy next week, and reading posts on this board has helped, but I have some worries that I hope someone might be able to help me with. I'm considering whether to opt for sedation - had thought that I would probably be better not having it, but if it's really painful then maybe I should go for sedation. I've had a rigid sig before (no prep), and that was uncomfortable rather than painful, but obviously was over far quicker than this will be. Prep will be an enema administered before the procedure - while I'm at the hospital. Never had one before and this is making me more apprehensive than the actual procedure at the moment. Also, will they tell me straightaway what the results are? Any advice/tips gratefully received.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi stick, you've probably read the comments, including my own, on the topic further down this page "defending the flex. sigmoidoscopy". You will get people saying go for sedation and others saying you really don't need to be sedated. From my own experience I can say it was so much better with sedation. You might find it quite hard to get sedation, I wasn't offered it but I insisted. I look on it as it's my body and I decide what's best for me. I have no regrets about having sedation at all. You wouldn't be able to drive after it though. One draw back in having sedation is that you don't remember anything. The first one I had I could watch it on the screen, this one I had with sedation I started to watch it but then wham, I was off in cuckoo land! I was only asleep for a short time afterwards and the nurse did come to tell me what they had found. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------

